# Advice please



## J and M hedgehogs (Feb 7, 2011)

After much thought I'm interested in keep a owl I'd like eaither a European eagle owl or a Bengal eagle owl I've been trying to research on the internet but can't find much information I'm hoping that someone can give me plenty of advice on how to keep one I would be able to fly it everyday as I live right next to fields witch could be used for flying I'm also hoping that someone in stoke on Trent or close by has owls that he or she can hopefully teach me the ropes on how to train the owl etc could people give me the best advice many thanks 

Jordan


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

1. find a good mentor to teach you the ropes

2. look into this Lantra Awards | Beginning Falconry

3. buy this book http://www.amazon.co.uk/Understandi...1434575181&sr=8-1&keywords=understanding+owls

4. remember these birds can easily live to over 30 years old.


----------



## myhopper (Dec 30, 2012)

I would recommend some hands on learning more than anything when keeping birds of prey, also if you're looking to fly a bird often id think about something other than an eagle owl


----------



## Wingnut2711 (Feb 16, 2015)

Without trying to sound an arse, I always struggle to believe that people cannot find information on the internet. It is brimming with info about these.

In short, as said above, get a mentor and get hands on. Try the link below as well, join up and you will find loads of info. You will pick them up cheaply because, quite frankly they don't do a lot. I have flown several, their personalities vary a lot!

Falconry Forum

Marc


----------



## DAZWIDD (Feb 9, 2009)

I agree with all of the above, good mentor first, then when you have problems with your own bird you have some one reliable to turn to. Also as Wingnut2711 mentioned you shouldn't have much trouble getting hold of one, they are usually sold with the line "being sold through no fault of their own"!


----------

